# Obesity Vaccine (Yikes!)



## lmuns349 (Mar 22, 2012)

Saw this and thought it would stir up some conversation... 

I can only imagine the outcome of something like this being modified for human use, but even in pet form this is pretty scary. I'm not against necessary vaccinations, but using a drug to cure the side effects of laziness is worse than the actual laziness itself I think. Imagine... People will feed their pets all kind of crap and not exercise them, and just go get.a shot to keep them "in shape". Sheesh.
http://http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/07/24/pet-obesity-vaccine.aspx



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

if they made if for the humans they would have the energy to walk the dogs and the dogs wouldn't need it.

I read about this earlier. I find it horrifying.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I am always hopeful these types of things are true, as someday I dream of a human shot for ugly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> I am always hopeful these types of things are true, as someday I dream of a human shot for ugly.



BOTOX

You don't think it's working?


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

W.Oliver said:


> I am always hopeful these types of things are true, as someday I dream of a human shot for ugly.





Jax08 said:


> BOTOX
> 
> You don't think it's working?


Depends if the shot is supposed to MAKE you ugly......


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Ya know....I just can't throw any stones here, while at the same time, I feel better.


----------



## GrigoOntar (Aug 7, 2013)

I dream of a human shot for ugly.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Okkkkkkk…..SERIOUSLY!!!!! 
I read about this too. Whatever happened to food/treat control and exercise???? 

 
*Obesity Vaccine Creates Antibodies to Somatostatin*

MedicineNet.com defines somatostatin as:
_A hormone that is widely distributed throughout the body, especially in the hypothalamus and pancreas, *that acts as an important regulator of endocrine and nervous system function by inhibiting the secretion of several other hormones such as growth hormone, insulin, and gastrin.*_

Somatostatin is also known as Growth Hormone Inhibiting Hormone. Apparently an anti-somatostatin works against the Growth Hormone Inhibiting Hormone. According to Endocrine News, Braasch Biotech’s vaccine, Somatovac, _*“creates antibodies that target somatostatin*, a hormone that limits the body’s production of growth hormone (GH) and insulin growth factor I (IGF-I).”_

*Story at-a-glance *
·  *The first U.S. patent for an “obesity vaccine” for dogs and cats has been awarded to a biopharmaceutical company. 
·  *The vaccine is designed to create antibodies *that attacks somatostatin, which is a hormone that is an important regulator of endocrine and nervous system function. *
·  *There is just *one* documented study on the vaccine, which was conducted by the developer/patent holder. The study involved overfed mice, and the conclusion was that vaccinated mice gained less than half as much weight as unvaccinated mice. 
·  *Among items the study results DON'T mention: the mice given the vaccine had an initial dramatic weight loss *but then continued to gain weight, just not as quickly as the unvaccinated mice;* and weight loss after the first dose of the vaccine was so dramatic that the dose used in the second injection was reduced out of concern for the health of the mice. 

Are people going to fall for this???? U-Betcha!

I wonder if the vets are going to tell their clients the risks involved or will it be ANOTHER $$$ maker vaccine for them!!! Wonder if they (the vets) will even read about or question the drug company rep selling it concerning the risks? Wonder if the vet is going to know how to "fix the damage" to these poor pets if it happens???? 

OUI Vey!!! :shocked:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, if there was a vaccine that would bring my Syndrome and weight under control I would be all over it. I am not lazy, fairly active, eat healthier than most people, struggling every single day. My back going out every other month. My hormones are pretty out of whack, if a vaccine existed that would regulate that, let me be the first to be vaccinated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

